

"You alright?" She asks, "We're not even yelling at you...yet" - memoryfault
http://d8.allthingsd.com/20100602/mark-zuckerberg-session/

======
angusgr
The submitted title is pretty much linkbait for "Mark Zuckerberg sweats under
lights during interview, gives company line on privacy"

Which seems to be nowhere near as exciting as either the HN submitter or the
liveblogger ( _"could this be his Nixon moment?"_ ) think.

Did I miss something?

~~~
asdflkj
I read the guidelines again, and there's no rule against titles that don't
give you any idea what the article is about. I think there should be. It's a
big problem on Reddit.

~~~
angusgr
To some extent, it seems that it's something the community can self-regulate
against. Read it and don't think it was worthwhile? Don't upvote it.

I actually don't mind sensationalist linkbait titles like this, as long as
what I'm clicking on is actually worth making a sensationalist linkbait title
about. That's clearly 100% subjective, though.

~~~
asdflkj
The problem isn't sensationalism. It's that I don't know what the article is
about. Why not put "Zuckcerburg: " before it, so that I and about half the
people on this site instantly know not to waste any more time?

------
jrockway
Feel free to downmod, but this article was so boring that I actually yelled at
my web browser before I remembered that I could just make it go away.

The drawings of people in the sidebar was nice though. Ballmer and Jobs
actually look like nice guys.

------
xavoy
I think it is totally unfair on the guy. Sure he has made some mistakes, but
the people who put their private information online need to take some
responsibility!

The interviewers were complaining about having to check over their privacy
settings??? Please! This is the _INTERNET_.

